# Oberon, M-Edge, Kindles... oh, my



## jenn158 (Dec 25, 2009)

Yet another cover question.  I was all set and ready to buy the Oberon (either tree of life or roses), but now I'm second guessing myself.  I've also had my eye on the M-Edge Prodigy and the Platform covers.  I like the Mocha in the Platform or the Pink in the Prodigy.  I'm concerned with the hinge on the Prodigy causing damage to the Kindle when folded back.  I like the Platform since it flips over and I think that would be great to prop up/open when reading in bed.  Is the Oberon heavy?  Does it fold back easy?  It's hard making a decision when I can't have them in my hand to actually get a feel for them.  Any thoughts to anyone who owns or has owned the mentioned covers?  TIA


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6505.0.html


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Well of course my bias is towards oberon since our covers are handmade here in the US and are works of art.  Medge does have a terrific product however I think you will find the wearability factor with ours shows we really do get better with age and we do not use the hinge system.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

If you can swing the cost of the Oberon that is my first choice.  When I first got my Kindle, I got an m-edge executive leather case.  Love it and was nice.  When I got my Oberon Red Sun cover, the m-edge case starting seeing more of the inside of my drawer and less of the light of day.  

I love my Oberon and the only other cover I am even remotely considering right now - The New Yorker covers just put out by m-edge.  They are delightful.  Considering!  When folks talk about the quality of the Oberon and it being a piece of art, they are not kidding.  This board has a strong Oberon slant to it although most of us own more than one cover. 

I want to be clear that I am not putting the m-edge cases down (very nice) but if you ask me to choose between m-edge and oberon, hands down Oberon (and no, I do not work for Oberon Designs, just my preference).  Good luck with your decision.  I amsure you will be happy with either cover and most importantly, your Kindle will be protected!

P.S.  Get the Oberon and if you have a birthday or other significant event coming up hint about the m-edge.  Works very well!


----------



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

I ordered a M-Edge platform in purple leather, but my true desire is Oberon. I just can't justify the cost right now, considering my Kindle DX has not even arrived yet.   I will get me a Oberon one day after i have my Kindle for a little while.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

> I love my Oberon and the only other cover I am even remotely considering right now - The New Yorker covers just put out by m-edge. They are delightful. Considering!


You might like these I stumbled across, too:

http://www.aliciaklein.com/product.php?productid=550&cat=354&page=1


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

jenn158 said:


> <snip> I'm concerned with the hinge on the Prodigy causing damage to the Kindle when folded back. <snip>


The kindle damage that you have heard about was probably caused by the Kindle floppy forward when the case is opened and putting stress at the point of the hinge. This could happen on cases like the Amazon Cover that only use the hinge without the extra support of corners. The Prodigy case has corners to hold the Kindle firm and keep it from flopping so you should not have this worry. I don't believe any of the damage was caused by folding the case back; the crease is not near the hinge.

I don't think a hinge should be a concern for you. I used the amazon hinged cover for quite a while with no issues and am now using the M-edge New Yorker and have no problems with the hinge, I like the hinge.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I have the m-edge Prodigy & an Oberon cover... I prefer the Oberon. I like to read with the cover folded back & the Oberon folds back flatter... the m-edge creases & puckers along the edge.  The Oberon has a single layer of nice thick leather which folds well. The m-edge is made up of a super thin leather (seems as thin as fabric) & a suede interior, so they tend to separate & pucker when you fold it back.

Since I use a mighty bright light I don't need the extra width on the m-edge, which I don't care for... I like my cover more compact like the Oberon. I also don't like the leather closure strap of the m-edge, it gets in the way & you have to tuck it under the kindle to read or hold on to it. Then you need to tuck it back in to close it, I can close the Oberon much quicker. As far as weight, I don't find the difference enough to be noticeable... my Oberon weighs about an ounce more.

I also had a platform cover & I didn't like the way it stood up.. almost straight, not a good angle for reading.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> You might like these I stumbled across, too:
> http://www.aliciaklein.com/product.php?productid=550&cat=354&page=1


OMG!!!! Love these. I don't like the easel style however, already fired off an email to the company to ask them if they can make the book cover type with the map of NY - that would be perfect!!!! WOW! Thanks so much for this website - another enabler! Great - just kidding. Thank You!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

chilady1 said:


> OMG!!!! Love these. I don't like the easel style however, already fired off an email to the company to ask them if they can make the book cover type with the map of NY - that would be perfect!!!! WOW! Thanks so much for this website - another enabler! Great - just kidding. Thank You!


I don't like the easel style either, I'd love to know what you hear back from them if you don't mind. It's amazing what you can find around page 17 of Google search results sometimes.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I will post here when I find out something, promise!  You did all the hard work searching!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I prefer reading with the MEdge Go cover than the oberon, but the oberon is nice to look at and will probably last longer.  I have the velcro oberon, but really love the hinge system than M Edge use, along with the corner straps.  It means I can change covers easily.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I don't like the easel style either, I'd love to know what you hear back from them if you don't mind. It's amazing what you can find around page 17 of Google search results sometimes.


Wow, you're more patient than I am. I usually give up before page 3.
deb


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

drenee said:


> Wow, you're more patient than I am. I usually give up before page 3.
> deb


Covers are serious business in my small, tiny world.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

I have an Oberon Tree of Life and a M edge platform. I like the Oberon best but I use the platform the most. The reason I use the platform more is the easel styling and the M edge light. I use the Oberon when I'm going to be taking my kindle out and about and won't need the easel or light. At home I prefer the Platform purely for function. I need the light to read at night when my hubby is sleeping and I like the easel to read at the table.

I'm my perfect world the Oberon would have room to put the M edge light and come in an easel version. Though I can carefully stand the Oberon on the table as long as I'm sure it won't be jostled. It's really the light that's a killer for me. I need to be able to store the light in the cover or else I *will* lose it! lol


----------



## 3boysnagirl (Dec 29, 2009)

I can't justify the Oberon right now either.  Especially with my hubby lecturing me on spending too much on accessories for "that thing".

I'll probably ask for one for Christmas.

I did order the M-edge easel style.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> You might like these I stumbled across, too:
> 
> http://www.aliciaklein.com/product.php?productid=550&cat=354&page=1


I contacted Alicia Klein regarding my interest in the Book Style cover with the NY Transit Map - according to the customer service rep:

Sorry, we are not carrying the NYTM in the Book Style Kindle at this time. We just came out with the entire line. I will let Alicia know that there is interest in the NYTM Book Style!!
Thanks!

Just wanted to follow-up on this - I don't favor the easel style Kindle covers.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just listed a Pink prodigy on the buy, sell, trade board. The pink is so pretty! I don't care for the Prodigy because I can't fold it back flat like I can my Oberon.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

chilady1 said:


> I contacted Alicia Klein regarding my interest in the Book Style cover with the NY Transit Map - according to the customer service rep:
> 
> Sorry, we are not carrying the NYTM in the Book Style Kindle at this time. We just came out with the entire line. I will let Alicia know that there is interest in the NYTM Book Style!!
> Thanks!
> ...


Thanks for the follow-up. I'm going to keep my eye on those, I like the style but I agree I don't like the flip style either.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> I contacted Alicia Klein regarding my interest in the Book Style cover with the NY Transit Map - according to the customer service rep:
> 
> Sorry, we are not carrying the NYTM in the Book Style Kindle at this time. We just came out with the entire line. I will let Alicia know that there is interest in the NYTM Book Style!!
> Thanks!
> ...


The NYC subway map would make a nice skin.


----------

